# Romans 3:25,26



## pm (Jun 13, 2009)

I recently re-read the 20 page pamphlet entitled.



> "The Cross The Vindication of God"


 by D.M. Lloyd-Jones. 

In it, Lloyd-Jones brings home the point that in addition to providing salvation, the cross had the effect of Vindicating God's Righteous. This is because he fully judged sin at the cross and provided salvation for those whom he loved *and *at the same time maintained His Righteousness.

I have looked at some other commentaries and for the most part this great point is missed. I only found two others who seems to see this point, John Piper and Wil Pounds.

I am asking if you have read other commentaries or articles that reconize this point. It seems very important to me. 

Other comments are welcome.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 18, 2009)

John MacArthur makes this point in his commentary. The section is entitled, "Christ Died for God." Actually, the medieval concept of _iustitia Dei_ (righteousness of God) primarily referred to God's righteousness as a judge condemning sinners, hence Luther's fear of God. On the other hand, sometimes it was also viewed as God's righteousness in fulfilling his promises, particularly saving his people from their enemies. This is a common OT use. As such, you can see how the Lutheran idea of the righteousness of God being "imputed" was puzzling in the late medieval context. N.T. Wright still can't seem to get it...

McGrath's _Iustitia Dei_ is a thorough, scholarly treatment of the doctrine of justification throughout history. I highly recommend it (but watch out for heavy Latin use).


----------

Also, Anselm's _Cur Deus Homo_ was written to demonstrate God's righteousness in His pardoning sinners.


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 18, 2009)

Sproul makes this point as well.


----------

